# Le disque d'installation est introuvable



## Dimensio (6 Novembre 2016)

Bonsoir,

J'essaie d'installer Windows 10 64 bits avec une image ISO sur clé usb téléchargée sur le site de Microsoft directement.
Cependant, au moment de sélectionner le disque d'installation, on me dit que le disque d'installation est introuvable.
J'ai pourtant bien mis le fichier ISO sur la clé, et télécharger le logiciel de prise en charge etc...

Je ne comprends pas pourquoi Bootcamp ne reconnait pas le fichier..

Avez-vous une idée ?

Merci !


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (9 Novembre 2016)

Salut

As-tu essayé de laisser le fichier ISO sur le disque du Mac?


----------

